# Yellow leaves and green veins?



## blameitonthelaserbuds (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok so these are my first two plants and I'm a little confused still when it comes to calling out what might be bothering them so I needed a little help. Anyways I've been growing in a decent sized hydroponic sytem for a while now and the plants are just about ready to clone and ready to veg either way. They grew beautifully for a while and then I started to get some slimy roots and immediately came here for help. Worked out great and new roots started to sprout and look a lot happier after I had gotten rid of the algae or whatever it was. Now I've got two plants that are ready to go into their next step but I'm a little worried about these leafs.


The big bottom fan leaf is kind of yellowish with green veins. The leaves aren't really curling in any specific direction and they seem to be skipping levels instead of just affecting the nearest leaf. 

Any ideas?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

wow  a couple weeks  old  and  no  help  yet..Not  sure  if  i am going to be any  better  other then  bring  ya bck to the top....what  is  your  PH  reading?   most  issues are  linked to a  PH  outta wack...and  what  nutes are you  useing?  whats  the heat like?  Good  luck..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## leafminer (Dec 26, 2009)

I think this post needs a lot more info before ppl will be able to help much. Unfortunately I am not a hydro grower so will keep out of it. You need to tell us how old these are, what the temps are like, nutrients used, etc.


----------

